# goldens need to be adopted!



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wish the shelter would contact the GR Rescue for that area and see if they have room for them. Wish your BF would let you take them and find Good families for them. Can't believe goldens turned into shelters!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Broke my heart to watch their videos. Does this shelter work with rescues? Can someone contact a GR rescue in this area to see if they will pull these beautiful goldens? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sent their info to the TX GR Rescues closest to the this shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens*

Praying they are rescued!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've sent the link and ID's to our business partner who is in San Antonio. Hopefully, he'll be able to get the word out among the locals.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Any updates on these dogs?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't seen any updates... was away from my computer all day today. I want them so bad...  Guess you can't take in every one


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ashley, I have rescued toy breeds from shelters when their rescue was full. I called the shelter and a contract was drawn that said I had 3 mo. to rehome them or they came back to the shelter. Sometimes it just takes a bit, but GOOD families can be found. But you must usually live in the county as the shelter. You might explain this to your BF and discuss with the shelter. Usually they hate putting dogs down and will work with anyone approved who agrees to re-home. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for these two. Please post if you hear anything.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent the informationi to the Austin GR rescue, I hope they will help.


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I also sent the information to the Houston intake team. I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Will they adopt out of state?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

attagirl said:


> Will they adopt out of state?


Contact this group and ask if they can help arrange an out of state adoption.

HOW TO ADOPT


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

:crossfingI sent an email asking if a rescue group will be taking them, and if they will adopt out of state.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

They have been adopted together!!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So glad to hear that!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

attagirl said:


> They have been adopted together!!!!!!


Woo hoo, that's fantastic news, they're both so beautiful. Someone is very lucky to have them.


----------

